# Topics > Robotics > Museums of robots >  The Robot Museum, Juguetronica, Madrid, Spain

## Airicist

therobotmuseum.eu

youtube.com/@therobotmuseumtv4160

facebook.com/therobotmuseum.eu

twitter.com/therobotmuseum

instagram.com/therobotmuseum

juguetronica.com

youtube.com/Juguetronica

facebook.com/juguetronica

twitter.com/Juguetronica

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 17, 2013




> Video showing a summary of the occurrences of the news of the opening of the Museum of Madrid Robot in television, newspapers and websites worldwide.

----------


## Airicist

The Robot Museum Madrid - By Juguetronica 

Published on Dec 19, 2013




> The largest collection of dog Sony Aibo robots in Europe and second in the world, and other amazing pieces ...

----------


## Airicist

The Robot Museum by Juguetrónica

Published on May 9, 2016

----------

